# Booth Line - Liverpool



## jbhilltop

My grandfather, George Edwin Graham joined Booth Line as a steward about 1913, and remained with them, becoming Chief Steward until he retired in 1942. Does anyone have any information about any of their ships, or George? I've lots of photos of him, but do not know which ships he sailed on.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
Find my past seem to have records for him
http://www.findmypast.co.uk/search/...ounty=&place=&birthYear=&birthYearTolerance=5

They are doing a 14 day free trial at the minute.

Roger


----------



## nautibuoy42

Try Blue Star.org site, click on Booth icon, there you will find pics and info on Booth Line ships, good luck.


----------



## marinemec2004

My father ( deceased now) ran away to sea aged 14 with Booths -so I was told. I too am interested in finding out about his seagoing career as well as the ships he sailed on. His name was Arthur Louis Halsall from Liverpool


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Arthur Louis Halsall born Liverpool 1913 Dis A number R87968 has MN records online at the pay to view site Find my Past.


Roger


----------

